# Splend on hold beware!



## Moyzie01 (Sep 15, 2019)

Just be aware if you are going to service or need something done on your Splend vehicle by Mycar they will refuse service. Due to customer is on hold until their 3 month overdue acc is paid. Today I went to book in my sportage at mycar morphetville and the manager there refused and said the only way it would get serviced is if I pay. The national HQ notified him after he rang because he tried to book my service in and it wouldn’t accept the booking,


----------



## spamus (Jan 1, 2018)

Doesn't sound like great news. Splend in Canada is already bankrupt and they've stopped operations in Mexico too...


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

spamus said:


> Doesn't sound like great news. Splend in Canada is already bankrupt and they've stopped operations in Mexico too...


Love your nic 

.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

What about all those financially savvy drivers on the lease-to-won packages? Who owns the car now?


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

ghrdrd said:


> What about all those financially savvy drivers on the lease-to-won packages? Who owns the car now?


I'm sure the kind people at Splend will renegotiate the deal so that the happy owners can extend the repayments for a few more years at 18%


----------

